

BackType Gets More Conversation Tracking Features, Seed Funding  - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/06/backtype-gets-more-conversation-tracking-features-seed-funding/

======
sachinag
I want BackType to figure out that I'm not the other Sachin Agarwal. God, you
think it'd be able to tell the difference between two good-looking Indian guys
who are co-founders of internet startups focused on reducing friction and
making it easier to do everyday tasks.

Seriously, though, congrats! Alerts and analytics around commentary around the
web are going to become huge for everyone: these guys are going to be Summize
for the web and that could seriously be a huge part of health care and
journalism, let alone the "softer" stuff of branding and customer service.

~~~
fallentimes
Backtype says you don't exist:

<http://www.backtype.com/people?q=fake+sachin>

~~~
sachinag
Backtype clearly needs to use their $300,000 to make their product better.

------
rantfoil
Backtype continues to focus on core tech and hard problems. They're _actually_
the google of this commenting space -- their founders are hardcore
technologists who focus specifically on that which is most useful -- while
many of their competitors flounder about with bad design and even worse
implementation.

------
fallentimes
Wow these guys have been busy. The backtype alerts are excellent, let alone
all the other services they provide.

------
jeremymims
Great job Mike and Chris! Backtype just gets more and more impressive.

------
EastSmith
I am using both Google alerts and Backtype alerts and Backtype brought a lot
of valuable comments google alerts has missed (if they are searching through
comments at all).

------
akkartik
They support Hacker News! Why would anyone here use friendfeed?

------
omakase
thanks guys!

